# Amazon or walmart?



## adrianl158 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hay everyone! I got a quick question for you all. I plan on investing some money into some whey protein powder but I don't know too much about this stuff. There are two different whey protein powder brands that im looking into now. Here they are (Walmart: Body Fortress Super Advanced Whey Protein Powder, Chocolate - Walmart.com ) and (Amazon: Amazon.com: Optimum Nutrition 100% Whey Gold Standard, Double Rich Chocolate, 5 Pound: Health & Personal Care ). Now I am leaning towards buying the one off of amazon but should I? Iv noticed that the one on walmart has a higher amount of protein and costs less compared to the amazon's 2lb. As I have said before, I don't know much about this stuff. So my question is, Which would you buy?


----------



## coolrise (Sep 27, 2011)

I would consider the quality of the ingredients vs price then go from there.


----------



## PushAndPull (Sep 27, 2011)

I would get the Optimum Nutrition


----------



## cappo5150 (Sep 27, 2011)

Costco has a 6lb bag of Muscle Milk for like 30 bucks.


----------



## easymoneymike (Sep 27, 2011)

Buy ON if you want to get results and grow.  Buy BF if you want the shits.    I've heard of a lot of people that buy the stuff and they say it runs right thru them.  If you are going to get one from Walmart, get Six Star.  Most carry it now and its pretty good, not as good as ON imo but it works better than the expensive laxative that is Body Fortress.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 27, 2011)

easymoneymike said:


> Buy ON if you want to get results and grow.  Buy BF if you want the shits.    I've heard of a lot of people that buy the stuff and they say it runs right thru them.  If you are going to get one from Walmart, get Six Star.  Most carry it now and its pretty good, not as good as ON imo but it works better than the expensive laxative that is Body Fortress.



This times 10. Walmart whey gives me explosive diarrhea.


----------



## FitnessFreek (Sep 27, 2011)

Optimum is definitely the way to go in your choice. WAY better quality and taste.


----------



## chold (Sep 27, 2011)

As the above people have noted, let quality not price guide your decision.

Morning & Post-Workout:
Dymatize ISO-100 at Bodybuilding.com: Lowest Prices for ISO-100

Bed:
Optimum Gold Standard 100% Casein at Bodybuilding.com: Lowest Prices for Gold Standard 100% Casein

There are other options as well. Just do your research and make sure you pick up a protein powder that has ingredients from quality sources. Walmart's is garbage.


----------



## tommygunz (Sep 27, 2011)

cappo5150 said:


> Costco has a 6lb bag of Muscle Milk for like 30 bucks.



OP this is the deal, 20%isolated 80% concentrated whey full spectrum of aminos, including essentials. This is my between meal and post workout protein it tastes great, chocolates best. Save some $$$. Most protein is the same its about getting the most for your buck, I found this about a year ago and Iv'e been drinking it ever since.


----------



## easymoneymike (Sep 27, 2011)

Body Fortress is bad, most have Six Star now, least in my area.  Its useable, wouldn't be my first choice but far from my last either.  I use Optimum Gold Standard Whey and Casein and Gaspari IntraPro.


----------



## builtforspeed (Sep 27, 2011)

the walmart brand is very grainy aswell, no matter how much i shook my blender bottle it was like it had grit in it! thankfully i never got the shits though, i'd to gnc and get the house brand, mixes well, few different flavors and priced as good if not better than what your talking about, also don't invest a fortune into a protein powder before you buy it, you may hate it,try different kinds until you find one you like, and mix it up with different flavors so you don't get tired of it! i've bought different kinds before and hated it so bad i gave it away! just my two cents but i would definately not purchase the walmart stuff again!


----------



## MDR (Sep 28, 2011)

I've used the wal-mart brand in a pinch, but Optimum Nutrition is a proven brand with good ingredients, better taste and texture and many flavors to choose from.  ON hands down.  Quality product.


----------



## ooa4oo (Sep 28, 2011)

wow the costco muscle milk whey looks really good for 30 bucks.

80%conc 20%iso

80 servings
per:
27g protein
2g fat
2g carb

ima have to make a stop at costco tommorrow


----------



## Robalo (Sep 28, 2011)

You guys, in the US have a great seller online where you can order the blend you like in the percentages you want: whey, whey and casein, with or without electrolites, vitamins, etc. Whatever you want...

I wish we had that in Europe...


----------



## Hubauer (Sep 28, 2011)

chold said:


> Morning & Post-Workout:
> Dymatize ISO-100 at Bodybuilding.com: Lowest Prices for ISO-100



How does that stuff taste? I was going to get some ON whey, but that is the same price per scoop and I've read some good reviews on Dymatize supplements.


----------



## ebn2002 (Sep 28, 2011)

Robalo said:


> You guys, in the US have a great seller online where you can order the blend you like in the percentages you want: whey, whey and casein, with or without electrolites, vitamins, etc. Whatever you want...
> 
> I wish we had that in Europe...



Aware me on this


----------



## bigbill69 (Sep 28, 2011)

walmart protein sux it tastes like poison and makes u feel like vomiting all over


----------



## Wilcox (Sep 28, 2011)

bigbill69 said:


> walmart protein sux it tastes like poison and makes u feel like vomiting all over



LOL second that


----------



## gamma (Sep 29, 2011)

cappo5150 said:


> Costco has a 6lb bag of Muscle Milk for like 30 bucks.



39.99 in area


----------



## gamma (Sep 29, 2011)

i am pretty sure too that the body fortress stuff has cretein  added in it that's why it's gritty


----------



## squigader (Sep 29, 2011)

Always buy the 5 or 10 pound sizes. 2lbs or less is normally a ripoff. Try the whey at costco suggested above, which is great for the price. ON is also great, but the price has been creeping up the past few years.


----------

